# Box Construction



## IHRedRules (May 11, 2014)

I'm planning on building a wooden tissue box. I was wondering how everyone is attaching the top to the box. With the smaller dimensions of a tissue box, is it safe to attach the top by glueing? I really want a bottom loading box (1 piece box), so I'm not interested in a removable top.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think you'll be alright gluing it. I've 
seen a fair number of tissue boxes that
seemed to be solid wood without cracked
tops.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I glue mine. Given that the grain on the top runs the long way, a 5" or so cross grain hasn't shown any signs of problems due to movement. I think it's just too short of a distance to matter, particularly since it's indoors where the humidity doesn't vary as much.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I'm sure glueing will work. I've built similar boxes with box joints, which you might or might not think is attractive for this application. The boxes are super strong tho. I've done one with 1/8" BB ply that was about 11×5 x 3 and was surprisingly strong and light. I got some ply laser cut for that application and the laser burnt edge made the whole project come out very slick. Not a tissue box tho.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have been making tissue box covers and since June first,I make and sell an average of five of these a week. I make the ones to accept the cube shaped tissue boxes. I make them of 3/8" cedar and just glue the top on with white glue.The mitered corners on the sides are glued with the same, white glue.


----------

